# Monday 2/2/2015



## cbackman (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4472-wachusett-mountain

Showing 72-76 inches of snowfall LOL


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2015)

Alta snow I need to go back to Utah.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2015)

cbackman said:


> http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4472-wachusett-mountain
> 
> Showing 72-76 inches of snowfall LOL



Worst website ever.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 28, 2015)

50% chance of snow, but if it DOES snow they will get a boatload...  LOL.  What a joke...!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah we need to wait on this one.... Will depend on the clipper, snowpack, phasing.  There is much that can go right or wrong.  SWFE look which may not be good for the 3 foot snowpack in eastern mass.  Glacier time!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2015)

Models are reversed this time vs other recent storms. GFS has Monday's storm running through interior NE. Euro runs it out to sea clipping southern New England.

At any rate the gravy train is rollin. I haven't seen the "storm every 3 days" consistency like this in a long time.


----------



## Tin (Jan 28, 2015)

Given how off the Euro was for this weeks blizzard I don't know which to view. Euro put it way too far west, NAM was all over the place and the GFS should be renamed "POS". Looking at things if the Euro is too west, and GFS is biased to the SE it would be great for most.
Who knows...(Just hope the CMC is way off)


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

Canadian getting me back in the game!  HAHA! I can't like this system too much right now because it's 5 days away!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Canadian getting me back in the game!  HAHA! I can't like this system too much right now because it's 5 days away!



JB posted the 10 day Euro snow map over on twitter and it looks awfully similar.  Lots of good times from the Pocono's north. Big change of heart on this board from 2 weeks ago.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

Edit: My bad, It is the 00z 7 day GFS that JB posted and it looks similar.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2015)

4aprice said:


> . Big change of heart on this board from 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Was thinking the same thing , a little snow induced Altzheimers !
My no snow consternation has been replaced by will I miss some BC
Pa. Skiing because I'm at Sugarloaf!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2015)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd this is how rumors get started.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2015)

aaaaannnddd it's gone... 

Noon run of Euro and GFS now both push Monday's storm offshore in VA.

Along with next Wednesday's storm. Is the Patriots line available after Sunday to do some blocking?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> aaaaannnddd it's gone...
> 
> Noon run of Euro and GFS now both push Monday's storm offshore in VA.
> 
> Along with next Wednesday's storm. Is the Patriots line available after Sunday to do some blocking?



Yup! Like I said, we can't get excited about something this far out.... Nickel and dime winter continues out here.  Maybe this one comes back.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2015)

No more talk if forecast before storms happens please stop getting me excited and then let down.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> No more talk if forecast before storms happens please stop getting me excited and then let down.




Haha.  Ok.  Its still is a good signal.  Something to watch, doesn't mean it is happening.  Both the GFS and the Euro dropping it is a bad sign.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 28, 2015)

Friday actually looks pretty good for moderate accumulations. WSW's up in Maine.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 28, 2015)

I dig it!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> View attachment 15217
> 
> I dig it!



I was just going to post that!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd this is how rumors get started.



Rumors of what?  Monday has been on the models for a few days now. Joe Bastardi has been tweeting about this one for a while.  He even references the JMA!  Which is awesome.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Friday actually looks pretty good for moderate accumulations. WSW's up in Maine.


  Yep.  Maine is rockin now.   No VT is still not getting a lot of love.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Rumors of what?  Monday has been on the models for a few days now. Joe Bastardi has been tweeting about this one for a while.  He even references the JMA!  Which is awesome.



Because it's dumb to create a storm thread 6 or 7 days before an event (there was one here that was 10 days this winter), because more often than not there will be no such storm as depicted.   That's what the winter forecast thread is for.

As for Bastardi, he does long-range forecasting, that's his deal, and most of the people who follow him understand that.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Because it's dumb to create a storm thread 6 or 7 days before an event (there was one here that was 10 days this winter), because more often than not there will be no such storm as depicted.   That's what the winter forecast thread is for.
> 
> As for Bastardi, he does long-range forecasting, that's his deal, and most of the people who follow him understand that.



I didn't create the storm thread I just commented in it.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Because it's dumb to create a storm thread 6 or 7 days before an event (there was one here that was 10 days this winter), because more often than not there will be no such storm as depicted.   That's what the winter forecast thread is for.
> 
> As for Bastardi, he does long-range forecasting, that's his deal, and most of the people who follow him understand that.



That was the point of the winter forecast thread.  To discuss storms and weather patterns.  Shit is getting hard to follow when the details are in 3-4 different threads.  Call me lazy!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes.  I agree.  I'm not supporting creating treads about storm this far out!  I commented on what I saw for 2/2/2014 like the thread title says. I agree there are too many threads being created about the same events.  There were two blizzard threads.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Yes.  I agree.  I'm not supporting creating treads about storm this far out!  I commented on what I saw for 2/2/2014 like the thread title says. I agree there are too many threads being created about the same events.  There were two blizzard threads.



It's hard to keep track of all these storms.  We should come up with a system to make it easier. 

Maybe we could number them. 

Or what if we name them?


----------



## Quietman (Jan 28, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Or what if we name them?



My wife watched TWC for the last 2 days, and I barely kept myself from launching the TV out into the "amazing, awesome, life threatening, killer, zombie apocalypse, disaster" blizzard that was J***!  As a marketing type person I get the theory, but as a marketing type person who is a weather nut, it makes me want to puke!  I understand that frantic hype sells everything, but I don't like that the population in general suckers up to this type of BS!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 29, 2015)

Leave all talk in main winter thread and 3 days out a seperate thread can e made for individual storms. I havent been here in a couple if days due to plowing but when i cane back i saw 8 different weather threads for one week of winter. Too confusing  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

So, what you're saying is any new thread discussing a weather event more than X days out should just get moved to the general forecast thread?  

What's the consensus on days out?  4 days out and longer = no independent thread?

And if there are multiple threads for the same weather event, report the thread as a duplicate and we will combine.


----------



## Tin (Jan 29, 2015)

GFS is a hit for southern, Euro is off. Hopefully it trends north. Looking later now too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2015)

Quietman said:


> *My wife watched TWC for the last 2 days,* and I barely kept myself from launching the TV out into the "amazing, awesome, life threatening, killer, zombie apocalypse, disaster" blizzard that was J***!



I cant make it 2 minutes.  Just awful.  And it's become absurdly political since NBC acquired it.



deadheadskier said:


> What's the consensus on days out?  4 days out and longer = no independent thread?



I think 4 days out is okay, personally I'd go with 3 days myself.  But yeah, this _"216 hour GFS model shows a storm thread" _should be in the long-rage winter thread (if at all), that's what it's for.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 29, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cant make it 2 minutes.  Just awful.  And it's become absurdly political since NBC acquired it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 4 days out is okay, personally I'd go with 3 days myself.  But yeah, this _"216 hour GFS model shows a storm thread" _should be in the long-rage winter thread (if at all), that's what it's for.



Yeah 3 days is good.


----------



## Tin (Jan 29, 2015)

I make a motion that no AZ member shall post a storm discussion thread more than 4 days in advance.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes.  I won't comment in one either so it can be deleted.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

Just to clarify.  When I say four days, that would mean a discussion started today (Thursday) for a storm Monday gets moved.  A thread starting tomorrow gets to "live".


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 29, 2015)

GFS seems to want this happening but the bullseye is south, over Philadelphia. 

Can't imagine the models hold though. Accuweather is only giving the storm a 1/3 chance of developing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Just to clarify.  When I say four days, that would mean a discussion started today (Thursday) for a storm Monday gets moved.  A thread starting tomorrow gets to "live".



Makes sense to me.   It will help alleviate the 6 and 8 day threads where there's a blizzard raging one day, and the next day it's a sunny day.



Rowsdower said:


> GFS seems to want this happening but the bullseye is south, over Philadelphia.
> 
> Can't imagine the models hold though. Accuweather is only giving the storm a 1/3 chance of developing.



Yeah, this storm is a great example.  The GFS, Canadian, and Euro runs were all over the place, between "no storm", "okay storm", and "nice storm"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok.  We'll leave this one.  I'll draft a "weather posting guidelines" thread and sticky it later today.  Folks will need to participate in the monitoring process and report repeat threads or long range speculations that belong in the general winter forecast thread.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ok.  We'll leave this one.  I'll draft a "weather posting guidelines" thread and sticky it later today.  Folks will need to participate in the monitoring process and report repeat threads or long range speculations that belong in the general winter forecast thread.



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 29, 2015)

I live for this hype!


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ok.  We'll leave this one.  I'll draft a "weather posting guidelines" thread and sticky it later today.  Folks will need to participate in the monitoring process and report repeat threads or long range speculations that belong in the general winter forecast thread.


Take a look at how AmericanWx.com does it.    You might consider having thread titles that have a keyword in them.  Like ACTIVE STORM or SPECULATION.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2015)

roger hill doesn't see anything for 2/2.  He sees that moisture runnng low of us.   Maybe later in the week.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 29, 2015)

Euro ticked north for Monday.  I hope it keeps ticking....  We badly need 6 inches.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like it could deliver... for Long Island


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2015)

billski said:


> roger hill doesn't see anything for 2/2. * He sees that moisture runnng low of us.*   Maybe later in the week.



I think he's right.  I dont think any model has the pcp getting farther north than the southern cats.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Looks like it could deliver... for Long Island



Great. ..we already have 24 inches.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Great. ..we already have 24 inches.



You can have it. We don't want any snow up here anyway!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2015)

I like this graphic, puts the track of the L of each model on one map, with the theoretical output of areas that could have snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2015)

The 00z GFS just came out, and it came decently farther north than the last run.


----------



## Tin (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking good for B-East south, 4-8" or so.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

00z Euro (the most north of the models) came a bit more north.  

Snow output map.  It will be cold, so, figures will probably be a bit better than depicted.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> So, what you're saying is any new thread discussing a weather event more than X days out should just get moved to the general forecast thread?
> 
> What's the consensus on days out?  4 days out and longer = no independent thread?
> 
> And if there are multiple threads for the same weather event, report the thread as a duplicate and we will combine.



4 or more days out, merge thread and ban the creator lol


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2015)

Quietman said:


> My wife watched TWC for the last 2 days, and I barely kept myself from launching the TV out into the "amazing, awesome, life threatening, killer, zombie apocalypse, disaster" blizzard that was J***!  As a marketing type person I get the theory, but as a marketing type person who is a weather nut, it makes me want to puke!  I understand that frantic hype sells everything, but I don't like that the population in general suckers up to this type of BS!



It kills me that my firm's BCP group used the names in their updates. I don't watch the weather channel.  When the naming nonsense started, I had no idea what was going on with the names and was looking all over the NOAA website to find it. freaking aholes


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Yes.  I agree.  I'm not supporting creating treads about storm this far out!  I commented on what I saw for 2/2/2014 like the thread title says. I agree there are too many threads being created about the same events.  There were two blizzard threads.





mriceyman said:


> Leave all talk in main winter thread and 3 days out a seperate thread can e made for individual storms. I havent been here in a couple if days due to plowing but when i cane back i saw 8 different weather threads for one week of winter. Too confusing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





deadheadskier said:


> So, what you're saying is any new thread discussing a weather event more than X days out should just get moved to the general forecast thread?
> 
> What's the consensus on days out?  4 days out and longer = no independent thread?
> 
> And if there are multiple threads for the same weather event, report the thread as a duplicate and we will combine.





catsup948 said:


> Yeah 3 days is good.





Tin said:


> I make a motion that no AZ member shall post a storm discussion thread more than 4 days in advance.





deadheadskier said:


> Just to clarify.  When I say four days, that would mean a discussion started today (Thursday) for a storm Monday gets moved.  A thread starting tomorrow gets to "live".



Agreed!  Too many weather threads too far out - use Winter Forecast thread and anything greater than 3 days out gets merged into Winter Forecast thread.  3 days out - multiple threads for same storm get merged.  Like the sticky idea!  

Now those in this discussion will know what to do but all the people currently not following will not.  I guess as we merge, they will learn, right?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z Euro (the most north of the models) came a bit more north.
> 
> Snow output map.  It will be cold, so, figures will probably be a bit better than depicted.



Does the Euro redeem itself for here? It gives beast the 6 inches we need!


----------



## Tin (Jan 30, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Does the Euro redeem itself for here? It gives beast the 6 inches we need!




See you Tuesday!


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 30, 2015)

Puh Puh Poconos!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2015)

What is the timing on this Monday storm? Morning to evening?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> *Does the Euro redeem itself for here? *It gives beast the 6 inches we need!



The entire 12z suite agrees with the 00z Euro (12z Euro will be out within 20 minutes).

   For instance:

*
12z Canuck.*






*12z GFS*


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 30, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Puh Puh Poconos!



Here's the Pocono's from this morning






Alex

Lake Hoptcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> *Puh Puh Poconos!*



This thing is perfectly centered on the Pocono chain. 

 Honestly, if the Pocono Mountains can somehow manage to get screwed out of this storm, if may well never snow in the Pokes again.


----------



## cbackman (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

12z Euro holds serve


----------



## Abominable (Jan 30, 2015)

So... this is looking sort of legit?  Like, lay the groundwork for a sick day Tuesday kind of legit?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z Euro holds serve



Satan's stairway for the win!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2015)

3 day weekends piling up! Three since  Christmas break.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hopefully.... Don't want to give us bad ju ju.


----------



## Tin (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like starting Sunday night/Monday am and ending by late Monday night.


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 30, 2015)

Where is the love for the northern half of NH? Although we did get about 6" so far today. Night skiing, burgers and beers at our local hill Campton Mountain tonight.


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm liking how it looks for the Maine areas.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Satan's stairway for the win!


seeded bumps with fresh snow. could be another epic ski night


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 30, 2015)

The only issue is I'll have a nine hour teaching day Thursday if classes are canceled again. My throat is already sore from yelling at undergraduates, I don't know if I can do that again...


----------



## Tin (Jan 30, 2015)

Map time....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

Tin said:


> Map time....



Is this forecasting melting snow?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

More map time...


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 30, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Yeah 3 days is good.



+1


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tin said:


> Map time....



Those maps are confusing.  Is that for Monday?  That doesn't seem right to me?


----------



## Quietman (Jan 30, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Those maps are confusing.  Is that for Monday?  That doesn't seem right to me?



Nothing like that currently on the storm team 5 website.  Something is fishy, you playing with us Tin?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

More mappage....






I think these probabilistic maps are dumb........but what the hell.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

More importantly, the first actual 00z model is out, the NAM, and it came north quite a bit...... maybe 75 miles I'd guess?  That's quite a jog.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 30, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> More mappage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

GFS comes comes north a bit too


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's a prediction made post 00z models with the exception of the Euro


----------



## Tin (Jan 31, 2015)

Quietman said:


> BenedictGomez said:
> 
> 
> > More mappage....
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

The trend last night was north, so those maps are going to come probably 50 miles north.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


>



On pins an needles....No more North shifts Please...No ice .No Ice No ice.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> On pins an needles....*No more North shifts Please..*.No ice .No Ice No ice.



12z NAM is now in and it came slightly more north


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

GFS comes north too....






Maybe the Poconos really are cursed.  Given they were in the bullseye just 48 hours out, to move so much that they might not get much at all, and worse.....have some rain, ice and mixing as well..... it's really improbable.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

12z Euro nudges a tad north.....   

Anyone see a trend here?  This is starting to look like it's going to work out well for most of ski country.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z Euro nudges a tad north.....
> 
> 
> Anyone see a trend here?  This is starting to look like it's going to work out well for most of ski country.



Didn't the blizzard keep trending west, until it didn't?

Don't count your flakes until they've fallen.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is starting to be a nice event out here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Didn't the blizzard keep trending west, until it didn't?
> 
> Don't count your flakes until they've fallen.



This storm has far more model agreement, plus due to the orientation of the storm there's not many who can get screwed.  The Pocono Mountains (as usual) are currently in the most "danger" of getting hosed.  Check out how they're teetering on the edge of either 9" or 10" and...... messy mix of rain, ice and snow.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This storm has far more model agreement, plus due to the orientation of the storm there's not many who can get screwed.  The Pocono Mountains (as usual) are currently in the most "danger" of getting hosed.  Check out how they're teetering on the edge of either 9" or 10" and...... messy mix of rain, ice and snow.



Who cares about the Pokes? 

Platty wins.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 31, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Who cares about the Pokes?
> 
> Platty wins.



Had my heart set on a new BC run..50' from  car and 50' back in car with 800 vert no, skinning . One more storm and it's filled in .
Ice it's a deathtrap!


----------



## moresnow (Jan 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Had my heart set on a new BC run..50' from  car and 50' back in car with 800 vert no, skinning . One more storm and it's filled in .
> Ice it's a deathtrap!



Ok. That's one good reason.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Had my heart set on a *new BC run..50' from  car and 50' back in car with 800 vert no*, skinning . One more storm and it's filled in .
> Ice it's a deathtrap!



I didnt know there are spots where you can ski BC in the Poconos.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I didnt know there are spots where you can ski BC in the Poconos.



I found 3 spots, Last year did'nt get the full 900 vert due to running out of gas 2.5 mi skin to the Mountain but had an awesome time , did some DD this summer looking for closer access, They are building a foot bridge in JT for canal path access , that will cut skin to 1.25 mi. Second I'm working on landowner permission , 3rd is right in JT , have'nt hike it yet but did a drive by yesterday. Search " Jim Thorpe Switch back Incline" narrow but about 600 vert with possible access to the North side of Mt Pisgah.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I found 3 spots, Last year did'nt get the full 900 vert due to running out of gas 2.5 mi skin to the Mountain but had an awesome time , did some DD this summer looking for closer access, They are building a foot bridge in JT for canal path access , that will cut skin to 1.25 mi. Second I'm working on landowner permission , 3rd is right in JT , have'nt hike it yet but did a drive by yesterday. Search " Jim Thorpe Switch back Incline" narrow but about 600 vert with possible access to the North side of Mt Pisgah.



That's dedication.  I had no idea.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Most honest weather update you'll ever see AFTER posting the below map:



> Honest  to God gut feeling and opinion (just being honest) the way trends have  been going, there could be even lesser amounts with the final call and a  change to rain all the way up to Scranton.  This is why we saved the  final call until tomorrow.  Which  will render this a complete waste of time, and reaffirm these models  are useless in short and mid-range forecasting in our opinions.  Not  happy with all of the time spent on this only to see the models have no  clue.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 31, 2015)

In the last 10 minutes, the WMUR (NH station) went from 4-8 to 6-12, thing is clearly pushing north.  They are generally on the conservative side at WMUR.  So for them to up the snow totals and push everything north is something to consider.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 31, 2015)

And………accuweather went from 3-6 to 4-8 in the last few minutes.  This is all based on the Upper Valley of NH region.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## prsboogie (Jan 31, 2015)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> In the last 10 minutes, the WMUR (NH station) went from 4-8 to 6-12, thing is clearly pushing north.  They are generally on the conservative side at WMUR.  So for them to up the snow totals and push everything north is something to consider.



Should make for this skiing at Attitash BW this week.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 31, 2015)

The flatlands of PA and NJ could see a serious ice storm out of this. So far the Poconos remain all snow. Crossing my fingers it stays that way.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> The flatlands of PA and NJ could see a serious ice storm out of this. So far the Poconos remain all snow. Crossing my fingers it stays that way.


Could be ice/rain at Camelback & all snow in Mt. Pocono. Wouldn't be the first time I've seen that happen. Camelback doesn't have good base elevation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> The flatlands of PA and NJ could see a serious ice storm out of this. *So far the Poconos remain all snow. *Crossing my fingers it stays that way.



It has to stop moving north NOW - the Poconos have run out of real estate.  And as better atmospheric data gets sampled with each successive run, it's been moving north 10, 20, 25 miles.  I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2015)

CT and Long Island have had more than their share of snow so far. I'm hoping this thing drops a solid amount of snow on Vermont Ski Country, NH and Maine

I'm selfish like that.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 31, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Could be ice/rain at Camelback & all snow in Mt. Pocono. Wouldn't be the first time I've seen that happen. Camelback doesn't have good base elevation.



If Camelback strikes out Elk will probably see this through just fine, so there will be options. I'll take a foot at Elk and no crowds any day.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 31, 2015)

Smellytele said:


>



Nice..finally a map showing NH ! Looking good !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> *If Camelback strikes out Elk will probably see this through just fine,* so there will be options. I'll take a foot at Elk and no crowds any day.



Yeah, that's probably true. 

 Sadly Elk is a good 2 hours from me and I was hoping to do some in/out night skiing at either Shawnee or Camelback.

There's some wildcards here to think about though.  That H is pretty strong, and I've noticed before over the years that sometimes the models dont anticipate an abnormally beefy H, and that could keep the "real world" storm south of where it's depicted.  The other thing is that these maps do NOT factor in snow already on the ground, so that should help out with the temp a degree or two I think.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Mappage


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Lots of caveats posted with this map to the fact that he thinks he's going to have to bring the PA/NJ/NYC numbers down even further.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

Alrighty BG, what's your focus for 10AM Monday at Logan airport.    This storm going to shut the airport down?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Alrighty BG, what's your focus for 10AM Monday at Logan airport.    This storm going to shut the airport down?



Hope the planes have ice skates.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Alrighty BG, what's your focus for 10AM Monday at Logan airport.    This storm going to shut the airport down?



Hope the planes have ice skates.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Alrighty BG, what's your focus for 10AM Monday at Logan airport. *   This storm going to shut the airport down?*



Assuming they get the 10"+ that's foretasted?  I would think so.  Airports like LGA and BOS also suffer from the problem of essentially being built right on top of the water.  If there's someplace you absolutely have to be I'd probably switch my flight to tomorrow before 2pm if you can.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Yet another updated map......gonna' be plenty of them in the next few hours.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Assuming they get the 10"+ that's foretasted?  I would think so.  Airports like LGA and BOS also suffer from the problem of essentially being built right on top of the water.  If there's someplace you absolutely have to be I'd probably switch my flight to tomorrow before 2pm if you can.



10AM direct flight to Seattle for work.  I wouldn't be heartbroken if the flight is cancelled and I had to fly out Tuesday.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 10AM direct flight to Seattle for work.  I wouldn't be heartbroken if the flight is cancelled and I had to fly out Tuesday.



Allow plenty of extra travel time into Boston!! Having been in Boston the last few days for convention, they're down almost 1 lane on every street due to last weeks snowstorm and it was causing significant traffic issues - add another foot of cleared snow to those streets and it will create more problems traffic wise for sure!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm sure Comm Ave has dropped down to 1 lane each side of the park instead of 2.  Thankfully I don't have to drive in the city proper. I take 1A from Revere.  Will still be a crap commute.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Mappage



Oh I'll take 14-18 inches in a heartbeat.  I like the trend on this storm.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 31, 2015)

I had to cancel a business drive to Greenwich CT last Tues due to the storm, rescheduled it for Monday.  Not sure if we can cancel again. I love snow but the normal 3:45 minute trip will take a lot longer.  But if Mass bans all travel again, I won't have a choice!  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, last week I had a meeting in Chesire, CT on Wednesday.  I was planning on heading down the Tuesday night prior, but ended up heading down on Monday because of all the travel bans.  I probably would've made it leaving on Wednesday morning, but maybe not.  Lucked out with the travel ban being lifted Tuesday night and getting a night skiing powder session in at Powder Ridge.  

Thankfully if my flight gets cancelled on Monday, I'm only missing the 1st day of a 3 day seminar.  I won't be too heartbroken if that happens.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Alright, the 1st of the 4 majors is out, and in the first such departure in 2 days......one model FINALLY came south.  Significantly (probably a good 30 miles I'd guess).


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Alright, the 1st of the 4 majors is out, and in the first such departure in 2 days......one model FINALLY came south.  Significantly (probably a good 30 miles I'd guess).



Nammy being Nammy. Wait until the GFS.

Look at that high pressure placement! Oh Boy!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *Nammy being Nammy.* Wait until the GFS.



We're <=24 hours though, that's the only time mets really gives the NAM much respect.  

Also, earlier today Larry Cosgrove gave an actual meteorological rather than modelological reason for why he believes all 4 models have the storm too far to the north.  It's an interesting read, even if he winds up being totally wrong.



> "Despite the various computer models either ignoring or downplaying its  existence, a huge storm and frontal structure over the High Plains is  set to make a mark on sensible weather across the eastern two-thirds of  the nation.* The equations appear to still be mishandling this broad  feature, and may in fact be too far north with the track of the surface  low and its upper components. I say this because there is a wide area of  Arctic air across the Great Lakes into the Northeast, and the natural  tendency for disturbances is to find the path of least resistance. So if  you are asking me to agree with the idea that the low pressure at  surface will move headlong into a cAk dome covering Quebec and New  England, my answer would be no.*"


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 31, 2015)

TK just now!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=b39


----------



## Quietman (Jan 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, last week I had a meeting in Chesire, CT on Wednesday.  I was planning on heading down the Tuesday night prior, but ended up heading down on Monday because of all the travel bans.  I probably would've made it leaving on Wednesday morning, but maybe not.  Lucked out with the travel ban being lifted Tuesday night and getting a night skiing powder session in at Powder Ridge.
> 
> Thankfully if my flight gets cancelled on Monday, I'm only missing the 1st day of a 3 day seminar.  I won't be too heartbroken if that happens.



Work sucks when it gets in the way of enjoying snow storms and getting out on the slopes!!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 31, 2015)

This is an interesting system. Most NE storms dip down to grab Gulf moisture or redevelop off the coast. This one seems to be feeding mostly from temperature gradients. Not too many foot+ NE storms take this path.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2015)

GFS is out. 

Judging from where the screw zone in set-up in PA/NJ, I think this appears to be a bit south of the 12z by 20'ish miles.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

DT with an absolutely "go big or go home" final call map.  


He posted absolutely no explanation for this, but the only possible logic is that he believes the L will track substantially lower than the models depict and/or there will be a lot of dynamic cooling.







EDIT:  He now says he posted the wrong map late last night and that the above is an error.   LOL.  Couldnt have happened to a more egotistical jerk.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Just seeing this now, the mighty Euro .

The cutoffs in NJ & VT are pretty amazing.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 1, 2015)

Just got to hold on a little longer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnP5iDKwuwk


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just seeing this now, the mighty Euro .
> 
> The cutoffs in NJ & VT are pretty amazing.



I hate those highly graduated maps , being color blind I have trouble with shades.
Much prefer the EPWA paint by numbers charts.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I hate those highly graduated maps , being color blind I have trouble with shades.
> Much prefer the EPWA paint by numbers charts.



Basically: Catskills, western MA, and southern VT = slam dunk. Poconos = hold on baby we're in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Just got to hold on a little longer.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnP5iDKwuwk



HaHa ..... Although as I recall he had his Arse blown up and Someone else (Luke ) got the glory


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Another updated map....


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 1, 2015)

Camelback is still straddling that all-snow line like a Lithuanian lap dancer.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

I just pulled the 12z NAM and it's a tiny bit (barely) more north, but it's definitely warmer.







And here's the 12z NAM total snowfall for storm duration.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

For those skiers who dare to ski the Connecticut alps.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

12z GFS is out.   Come just slighty north, reduces snow  just totals a bit.

This is starting to look like a potentially nasty ice storm in central NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Spawn of JB's final call. 

 He notes that while there was a northern shift, he believes the real world temps will be colder than the models are currently appreciating, which is why his "fringe" areas have more snow than the models depict.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2015)

My weather guru for NYC just came out with his final forecast for the city. 1"-3" of slush followed by 1"-2" of pure rain. He feels the city should have flood warnings in effect not winter storm warnings. He still predicts all snow north of White Plains.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Final call

Razor's edge here, but Shawnee and Camelback would pick up roughly 10"'ish if this is the solution.  
BM only 5 or 6" + sleet or rain.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Final call
> 
> Razor's edge here, but Shawnee and Camelback would pick up roughly 10"'ish if this is the solution.
> BM only 5 or 6" + sleet or rain.



Temps? JT hanging in with 30 . 34 where I'm at . Elk is going to be awesome.
edit  .......Earlier radar seemed to have a lot of moisture moving due North , now appreasrs to have an Northeast flow....High playing defense?


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh dear! As little as I want snow at my driveway, ICE is what I absolutely don't need!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Somewhat similar to EPAWA for the Poconos, a little less optimistic.

If these ice predictions are even remotely accurate I'm either working from home or going in after the 9am hoard.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

:uzi::uzi:I hope the groundhog suffocates in the snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Final call


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope the "no mixing" forecast for my area is right!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Now that this storm is formed and on radar, the first indications from a few professional mets (those that are bold enough to speak) does not sound encouraging at all.

EDIT:  And now a third thinks mixing could get all the way up into s.NY and even CT.  Hope they're wrong.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Accuweather chimes in with an update....

They just went real healthy in parts of MA & NH.  Not only that, but if HM is correct, this storm will bring GOOD snowfall all the way up into n.VT and New Hampshire versus what expectations were.

  If you listen to his video, where you see 6-12 on this map in VT and NH, he says he's more confident it will be on the 12" of things than the 6".


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Accuweather chimes in with an update....
> 
> They just went real healthy in parts of MA & NH.



Has anyone ever kept track of how accurately each of these weather diservices makes the call for mountains?   Maybe I'll start a scorecard.  How would we measure this?  7/5/3/2/1 days out?   Maybe we just let each AZ'er track the area/region they care about and add up the scores?


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

A Vermont Perspective


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

CBS Albany update - You can see a lot of the pro mets have latched onto this idea from looking at the "real world" storm and are pushing the big snow totals farther north.   

Then there are other mets who seem to be sticking with the models as depicted.  It will be interesting.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

billski said:


> *A Vermont Perspective*



Interesting in that he's saying the exact opposite as HM.  

HM is calling for 10 to 12"+ in the same parts of Vermont where this guy is calling for 1 to 3"


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Interesting in that he's saying the exact opposite as HM.
> 
> HM is calling for 10 to 12"+ in the same parts of Vermont where this guy is calling for 1 to 3"


Roger lives in northern Vermont and creates these reports for Vt. Electric Power Coop, so he's got a vested interest in getting it right.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

MOAR Maps!!!!! (final call from a NE stormchaser).

Aggressive for down in PA/NJ, hope it pans out for her.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 1, 2015)

For the southern ski areas, it really all depends on where the energy transfer occurs. Could be the difference between 2" then rain or 8".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *For the southern ski areas, it really all depends on where the energy transfer occurs. Could be the difference between 2" then rain or 8".*



I have a bad feeling about my area getting screwed.  HM just updated and now thinks the Pokes only get 3" to 4", maybe to 6". 
 12z Euro brings the snow way more into ski country, even Jay Peak would get 6" or 7" (and quite possibly more) if the below map verifies.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2015)

There will be no snow but......we got that going for us


----------



## Tin (Feb 1, 2015)

Everything has trended north. R/S line could be the Mass/CT border. Quite the cut off, 33* in one spot and 10* fifteen miles away. RI is already down to one lane streets, no trash pickup in many spots last week, and no sidewalks cleared, I don't mind if this one misses and hits SNH and SVT. They have not been hit really well this year before last week.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking better and better for the Cats and Vermont.



> Niagara frontier and area on the southeast shore of Lake Ontario  Could see 12-16 inches, while *the higher elevations of the southern  Greens, Berkshires, and Catskills could see amounts as high as 18  inches, in spots.*


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2015)

Snow is "surviving" WAY further south than was expected, I know that much.  It's snowing in MD right now.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ripping snow here!  Snow changing from fine sand to bigger flakes!  3 inches on the ground.  Heading up to Berkshire East after lunch.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2015)

Hard to tell from their webcams, but it looks like Camelback got at least 6-8 inches out of this with some mixing of sleet. No liquid precip which is what I was most worried about. It's basically all rain here in the flatlands.


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2015)

Cold and fluffy snow here in the Merrimack Valley.  Too bad, all it's doing for us is making it more difficult to get around.

My wife can't go into the office again, not that she wants to drive 20+ miles in a snowstorm but she's getting tired of having to take vacation days for this.  Fortunately I can do work from home...


----------



## H2ofowlerNH (Feb 2, 2015)

Its dumping in Keene NH we gotta have at least 7" on the ground already, this is awesome snow too.  Think I'm headed to Stratton!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Hard to tell from their webcams, but it looks like Camelback got at least 6-8 inches out of this with some mixing of sleet. No liquid precip which is what I was most worried about. It's basically all rain here in the flatlands.



Raining in Mt Pocono and 25 , weather guys saying stay home
I had 3" snow now 2" Slush , have to clean up before flash freeze


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 2, 2015)

hammer said:


> Cold and fluffy snow here in the Merrimack Valley.  Too bad, all it's doing for us is making it more difficult to get around.
> 
> My wife can't go into the office again, not that she wants to drive 20+ miles in a snowstorm but she's getting tired of having to take vacation days for this.  Fortunately I can do work from home...



Still very cold up here for it to be snowing so hard (-6 this morning). Fairbanks weather guy confirmed what I was thinking that the flake size was going to be small due to conditions not favorable for crystal growth. This will keep total accumulation down a bit. Flakes are small but they are adding up. I'll take another 6".


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2015)

Boston burbs had about 4" at 7:30am this morning. I'm guessing we have about 6" by now. I gave up measuring.  All I can say is "a lot".  Much more interested in mountain accumulations now.  Last weekend's skiing seems like such a bust compare to what's ahead.  Can't wait!


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like another good weather prognosticator, focused on Albany and environs.  On FB


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> I'll take another 6".


  that is what she said!!!!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Hard to tell from their webcams, but it looks like Camelback got at least 6-8 inches out of this with some mixing of sleet. No liquid precip which is what I was most worried about. It's basically all rain here in the flatlands.



They got tinged.  Overall a good base builder. 8 is believable, got 6 here.  Skied well yesterday morning.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2015)

Camelback is all snow again. 

Dodged a bullet. Could have been much worse.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2015)

About 60// miles south if Catskills just cleared off a foot and still snowing some people are out hopefully enjoy ing this snow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> My weather guru for NYC just came out with his final forecast for the city. 1"-3" of slush followed by 1"-2" of pure rain. He feels the city should have flood warnings in effect not winter storm warnings. He still predicts all snow north of White Plains.


Pretty accurate for my area so far.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Ripping snow here!  Snow changing from fine sand to bigger flakes!  3 inches on the ground.  Heading up to Berkshire East after lunch.



Berkie reported 6" several hours ago and looking at the radar it has been dumping there since and will keep on so for into the late afternoon. I'm psyched for tomorrow.


----------



## dlague (Feb 2, 2015)

Snowing pretty good in Concord, NH.  Looks like Maine, Norther VT and NH are seeing snow out of this one.  Seems to be moving slow as well, so that is good.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Camelback is all snow again.
> 
> Dodged a bullet. Could have been much worse.



Good news ....South of Blue is plain carnage. 2" of Soup took almost 3 hrs to clear,
Snowblower chute clogged continuously and broke shear pins, 
Had to do it by had , changed backed to snow so I things will ice up quick.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 2, 2015)

Tin said:


> Berkie reported 6" several hours ago and looking at the radar it has been dumping there since and will keep on so for into the late afternoon. I'm psyched for tomorrow.



Halfprice today as well (for Pats' win).

Sitting at work bummed.  Had an idea of leaving early to hit up night skiing somewhere, but can't make that happen.  Jealous!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Good news ....South of Blue is plain carnage. 2" of Soup took almost 3 hrs to clear,
> Snowblower chute clogged continuously and broke shear pins,
> Had to do it by had , changed backed to snow so I things will ice up quick.



It looks like the line was razor thin as well. Camelback literally held the very southern edge of that line. Below Big Pocono Mountain, once you got off the plateau, was a few degrees warmer and everything turned to soup. Their website is claiming 11 inches. I'd call it about 8, and its probably quite dense. Still, far better than it could have been if the storm tracked just 10 miles further north.  

Oh, and I should correct myself from earlier: Piscataway wasn't rain, it was freezing rain. Surprised Rutgers is open considering how much worse the roads are compared to last Tuesday.


----------



## Powda (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm just south of Albany. Not sure if the Catskills are getting hit like we are but we've easily got at least 13" so far and it's still dumping.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2015)

Abominable said:


> Halfprice today as well (for Pats' win).
> 
> Sitting at work bummed.  Had an idea of leaving early to hit up night skiing somewhere, but can't make that happen.  Jealous!



They're reporting 10" now, as is Stratton. Crotched is at 11". Maybe 12-18" isn't too far out there. Lots more on the radar to go.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> It looks like the line was razor thin as well. Camelback literally held the very southern edge of that line. Below Big Pocono Mountain, once you got off the plateau, was a few degrees warmer and everything turned to soup. Their website is claiming 11 inches. I'd call it about 8, and its probably quite dense. Still, far better than it could have been if the storm tracked just 10 miles further north.



Seen plenty of times where the turn on I-80 at Tannersville was the rain/snow line.  Camelback's skiing base is 1200', Shawnee's summit around 1300',  sometimes they fare better then their neighbors.  Was 28 when I left the parking lot yesterday, 37 in the Gap. Be interesting to see if they get anything on the backside.  We have changed back to snow here in NNJ.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2015)

Tin said:


> They're reporting 10" now, as is Stratton. Crotched is at 11". Maybe 12-18" isn't too far out there. Lots more on the radar to go.


I'm guessing the woods at Crotched are filled in nicely by now.

Feels colder out today then it did during last week's blizzard.  Not looking forward to clearing the driveway.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2015)

hammer said:


> I'm guessing the woods at Crotched are filled in nicely by now.
> 
> Feels colder out today then it did during last week's blizzard.  Not looking forward to clearing the driveway.



They were fantastic Saturday.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 2, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Seen plenty of times where the turn on I-80 at Tannersville was the rain/snow line.  Camelback's skiing base is 1200', Shawnee's summit around 1300',  sometimes they fare better then their neighbors.  Was 28 when I left the parking lot yesterday, 37 in the Gap. Be interesting to see if they get anything on the backside.  We have changed back to snow here in NNJ.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Looks like how it played out. Things are definitely different up at elevation on the plateau than below it. It's why I'd rather ride Camelback than Blue: the extra 1000ft of elevation can make a difference on days like this. Debating heading up tomorrow afternoon for a few runs or waiting until Wednesday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Camelback literally held the very southern edge of that line. Below Big Pocono Mountain, once you got off the plateau, was a few degrees warmer and everything turned to soup.* Their website is claiming 11 inches. I'd call it about 8*, and *its probably quite dense.* Still, far better than it could have been if the storm tracked just 10 miles further north.



Shawnee reported 11", and they're truth-tellers, so I believe the 11" Camelback reported.  It's certainly not "powder" though.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 2, 2015)

Tin said:


> They were fantastic Saturday.



I found some to be scraped off yesterday.  The West Ledges proper were very rocky, down below was better, and taking the right turn before heading out to the ledges was also nicer.  I just kept hitting 1-2" stumps and small rock tops that would fling one ski to the wrong side of a tree. Got a few sore spots today.  The GOTD was Dark Star as lots of snow had blown off Satellite Summit into the woods creating some good drifting.  Hidden Solstice also skied well nicely as did the new Final Frontier glades.  The currently falling snow is so light and fluffy that while fun to ski in, won't really be a big base builder in the woods.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2015)

Tin said:


> Berkie reported 6" several hours ago and looking at the radar it has been dumping there since and will keep on so for into the late afternoon. I'm psyched for tomorrow.



Berkshire East was amazing today!  Boot to knee deep everywhere. 15 inches give or take.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Berkshire East was amazing today!  Boot to knee deep everywhere. 15 inches give or take.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2015)

I saw a picture that Rusty Groomer posted on FB with an awful lot of snow there. Should be off the hook. He also mentioned that it's blower powder


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2015)

I wish I didn't have to work.  A crew from Berkshire East is heading to magic.  It's going to be pretty awesome up there.


----------



## abc (Feb 2, 2015)

Platte powder-daze tomorrow. So anyone going?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2015)

abc said:


> Platte powder-daze tomorrow. So anyone going?



FYI, Platty was rented out today, and from what I've gathered, the parking lot was quite full. I'm sure there's plenty o fresh still in the trees, but you might get sloppy seconds on the trails, Chowder Daize.


----------



## abc (Feb 2, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> FYI, Platty was rented out today, and from what I've gathered, the parking lot was quite full. I'm sure there's plenty o fresh still in the trees, but you might get sloppy seconds on the trails, Chowder Daize.


Good intel, cornhead!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2015)

Pats as pretty good yesterday afternoon and evening. They got around 13" or so.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2015)

One for the books.  What lovely colors, though there should be more red to the north.


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2015)

billski said:


> One for the books.  What lovely colors, though there should be more red to the north.



Colors look good, location...not so much.  Snow piles at home are now several feet high.  Not what I like to see in the flatlands.


----------

